# Warum: "'void' type not allowed here"



## GreenThunder (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

warum bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung für die Zeile:


```
System.out.println("Gekuerzter Bruch: "+y.kuerze());
```
?

Die entsprechende Methode:

```
public long ggt(long Z, long n) 
     {  
     if (z>=n) 
      {  
      if (z%n==0)
        {   
        return n;  
        }     
        else  
          {
          return ggt(n,z-n);
          }
      } 
       else
         {
         return ggt(n,z);
         }   
        
      }   
     
   public void kuerze()
   {
   long t=ggt(this.z,this.n);  
   this.z = this.z/t;  
   this.n = this.n/t;  
   }
```


----------



## hpvw (17. Januar 2006)

Die Methode kuerze gibt "nichts" zurück, was Du ausgeben könntest.
Du könntest zuerst kürzen und dann y ausgeben, sofern y ein primitiver Datentyp ist oder die Methode toString sinnvoll implementiert hat.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## GreenThunder (17. Januar 2006)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Methode kuerze gibt "nichts" zurück, was Du ausgeben könntest.
> Du könntest zuerst kürzen und dann y ausgeben, sofern y ein primitiver Datentyp ist oder die Methode toString sinnvoll implementiert hat.
> 
> Gruß hpvw



Aber ich habe auch noch eine Methode "gleitkommaDarst", die ich auch so Aufrufe und bei der kommt keine Fehlermeldung. 



```
public double gleitkommaDarst()
   {
   return (double) this.z / this.n;
   }
```


----------



## hpvw (17. Januar 2006)

Die Methode gibt ja auch ein double und nicht "nichts" zurück.

Gruß hpvw


----------

